
Crytek to receive $500M investment from the Turkey Government - basitmakine
http://hardavenue.com/crytek-receive-500m-turkey-investment/
======
orhnsnmz
Turkey's prime minister doesn't say that the Turkish government will invest in
Crytek or anything like that?

He actually says that "those guys [meaning the Yerli brothers most probably,
but he doesn't even mention them by name] will invest $500M in Turkey", so he
means it the other way round.

No way that is going to happen though, LOL.

~~~
zzzcpan
The article seems to contradict the previous one too saying that Istanbul
office in Turkey is not going to be shut down. But the previous one reported
about not shutting down offices only in Germany and Ukraine.

I'm guessing it's more like that: the government invests into Crytek and there
would be no reason for them to shut down their offices in Turkey and in other
locations.

------
esalman
Cached:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:3VU_F2n...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:3VU_F2ngH-
cJ:hardavenue.com/crytek-receive-500m-turkey-
investment/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
erdevs
Title is completely inaccurate (both here and on the source site).

Crytek isn't mentioned by name in Turkey's PM's speech, his comments are only
speculative and the apparent idea is that Crytek will "invest" in Turkey, not
the other way around.

------
2bluesc
> Error 508. Resource Limit Is Reached

Found the AMP link via Google that appears to work:

[https://www.google.com/amp/hardavenue.com/crytek-
receive-500...](https://www.google.com/amp/hardavenue.com/crytek-
receive-500m-turkey-investment/amp/)

~~~
misframer
That doesn't work for me either.

------
obstinate
I want that Crytek should do well because I have a fondness for the first few
games they put out, and their engine is pretty baller. So from that
perspective, this seems like good news.

But, there are a lot of great 3D game engines, and their recent games have not
been as impressive. It's sad, but it seems like the trajectory of most game
studios/companies is ballistic. You hit on something that matches the
zeitgeist. You make a bunch of money. You grow. Then you lose the plot, start
losing money, and eventually fold. There are precious few really old gaming
studios, at least that I'm aware of.

If you were to found a studio that makes a hit today, what would you do to
ensure that that the organization was still producing games twenty years
hence?

~~~
fsloth
"There are precious few really old gaming studios, at least that I'm aware of"

That applies to most companies, actually. The companies that remain at the top
decade after decade are generally exceptional.

As to organizational durability - you might want to read on two organizations
in computing - Apple and Pixar. And no, Steve Jobs is not the link here. Pixar
is Ed Catmull & co:s doing. Ed Catmull wrote a book on his view of
organizational durability from the point of view of Pixar - "Creativity Inc."

Nintendo is one of the oldest and still around. Etc.

------
deathhand
Great day for an announcement considering banks are closed.

~~~
cagataygurturk
They are not closed in Turkey, no Christmas there.

